# iproute2 --> vpnc Rechte [solved]

## curator

Hi,

ich versuche verzweifelt vpnc zu emergen. dafür will der vorher iproute2 installieren, das klappt net. Bei anderen Programmen hab ich die fehler meldungen meist verstanden, aber hier leider net.

Hab die einfach mal angehangen.

emerge iproute2 2> 1.txt

```

QA Notice: USE Flag 'kernel_linux' not in IUSE for sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214

In file included from ../include/libiptc/libiptc.h:6,

                 from ../include/iptables.h:5,

                 from m_ipt.c:20:

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:20:38: error: linux/netfilter/x_tables.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../include/libiptc/libiptc.h:6,

                 from ../include/iptables.h:5,

                 from m_ipt.c:20:

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:87: error: field 'counters' has incomplete type

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:115:39: error: linux/netfilter/xt_tcpudp.h: No such file or directory

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:144: error: 'XT_FUNCTION_MAXNAMELEN' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from m_ipt.c:20:

../include/iptables.h:56: warning: 'struct xt_entry_match' declared inside parameter list

../include/iptables.h:56: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

../include/iptables.h:63: warning: 'struct xt_entry_match' declared inside parameter list

../include/iptables.h:70: warning: 'struct xt_entry_match' declared inside parameter list

../include/iptables.h:74: warning: 'struct xt_entry_match' declared inside parameter list

m_ipt.c: In function 'build_st':

m_ipt.c:356: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct xt_entry_target' 

m_ipt.c:360: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c:364: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c:368: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c: In function 'parse_ipt':

m_ipt.c:499: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c: In function 'print_ipt':

m_ipt.c:547: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c:559: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[1]: *** [m_ipt.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  iproute2-2.6.19.20061214.ebuild, line 69:   Called die

!!! make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Danke im vorraus.

P.S. Wenn nach angaben fehlen, häng ich die dazu. Bitte kurz bescheid sagen, mein erster Post  :Smile: Last edited by curator on Sun Apr 15, 2007 8:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_Howto_setup_shorewall

Da steht:

 *Quote:*   

>  To install iptables you must enable the option "Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)" (A.K.A. NETFILTER). You can find this option under:
> 
> Code: make menuconfig
> 
> Networking-->
> ...

 

Tobi

----------

## curator

Besten Dank, kernel ist in Arbeit,

Gibts nen Trick, waran ich den Fehler das nächste mal auch erkenne, oder muss man das wissen (will ja was dabei lernen)

MfG

Alex

----------

## Finswimmer

```
../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:20:38: error: linux/netfilter/x_tables.h: No such file or directory 
```

Die Datei ip_tables.h will auf x_tables.h aus dem Verzeichnis netfilter zugreifen.

Also fehlt dir anscheinend netfilter im Kernel, denn er sucht in den Header Dateien.

Tobi

P.S: Ich wusste es aber einfach, da ich es erst letztens gemacht habe  :Wink: 

----------

## curator

A, verstanden, muss man aber erst ma wissen,

Ist das eigentlich ein Problem das ich den ersten Kernel mit genkernel erstellt hab?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nö.

Du hast halt nur eine Menge Spaß verpasst  :Wink: 

Ich glaube aber, dass der genkernel mehr Module erstellt, als ein selbstgebauter.

Das macht aber eigentlich auch nichts.

Tobi

----------

## curator

Hi nochmal, 

ok, habs versucht, aber der Versuch den Kernel zu starten machte mich sehr traurig. irgendwie nur murks, werd mich jetzt ma mit dem Kernel auseinandersetzen müssen

----------

## curator

Ok, Kernel geht, aber jetzt hab nach Anleitung das hier gemacht:

```

Networking-->

 Networking options-->

  [*] Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)

```

Aber immer noch die Fehlermeldung, hab ich was vergessen?

Lg

Alex

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du die iptables Scripte auch installiert?

```

emerge -av  net-firewall/iptables

```

So wie es aussieht, sucht der Fehler oben nach Headerdateien aus dem Paket.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## curator

Befehl ausgeführt, immer noch das gleiche, der hat aber glaub ich jetzt ip6 packete installiert, statt ip4 packete, kann es daran liegen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wie sind denn die USE-Flags für iptables und iproute2, die du verwendest?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## curator

Make.conf:

USE="kde qt3 qt4 hal opengl madwifi X"

hab das packet auch mal normal emerged, immer noch das gleiche

will doch nur nen vpnc installieren, der braucht halt die iproute2

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich meinte die Ausgabe von:

```

emerge -pv iptables iproute2

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## smg

Erm, hast du auch ganz neue Linuxheader?

----------

## curator

ehm gute frage, habe das system letzte Wcohe installiert aus ner installation: 2.6.19-r5 oder so, (war das die Frage)

----------

## bbgermany

Es sieht wohl so aus, als wenn das in verschiedenen Versionen von iproute2 auftritt.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158271

MfG. Stefan

----------

## curator

Hm, ok, was tue ich jetzt dagegen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

du könntest mal eine ältere Version versuchen, oder die ~x86 maskierte Version.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## curator

Ok, dumme Frage: Wie mach ich das?

Ich kann mit emerge iproute immer nur das gleiche Paket installieren oder gibts ne Art USE flag um ein Ã¤lteres Paket zu nehmen? 

Ich hab die Kernel Version 2.6.19-r5, hab irgndwo in goole gelesen, das es ein 2.6.20-r4 gibt, weisd aber auch nicht, wie ich das installieren soll, das wÃ¤re dann wohl einer neuere Version (iproute2-2.6.20.20070313 gegen jetzt iproute2-2.6.19.20061214)

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge =iproute-VERSION

für eine ältere. 

echo "=sys-apps/iproute-VERSION" in /etc/portage/package.keywords

für eine neuere Version.

Tobi

----------

## curator

Meiner Unbedeutenden Meinung nach ist neben 2.19.20061214 der nÃ¤chstkleinere 2.18.20061002

Der beschwert sich, das er vom KEYWORD ~x86 MASKED ist.........

Wie finde ich den raus "Ab wann" der Fehler besteht, nÃ¼tzt ja nix, wenn das den gleichen Fehler hat

MfG und Danke

Alex

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja...Die 18er Version ist noch gemasked.

Entweder du schaltest es so frei:

echo "=sys-apps/iproute-VERSION" in /etc/portage/package.keywords 

Oder du nutzt: 2.6.16.20060323

----------

## curator

Ok, wir sind einen Schritt weiter: iproute2-2.6.16.20060323 erfolgreich installiert.

Jetzt will ich aber vpnc installieren, und der versucht natürlich direkt wieder iproute2-2.6.19.xxx zu installieren, was zu bekanntem Fehler führt.

Ohne Ahnung zu haben gibt es doch zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) ich nehme auch ein altes vpnc

b) ich sage dem vpnc, nimm brav den alten iproute.

Grundsätzlich wäre doch wohl b) die bessere wahl, sonst "pflanzt sich der Fehler doch fort(kvpnc etc)

Aber das Ziel ist in Sicht  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

echo "=sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

Damit blockierst du das 19er Ebuild.

Tobi

----------

## curator

Ok, soweit so gut, jetzt stellt er bei emerge vpnc fest, dass das Packtet von package.mask maskiert und das 20er sowieso maskiert ist.

Offenbar hällt er es nicht für nötig, das 16 zu nehmenLast edited by curator on Fri Apr 13, 2007 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

dann solltest du vielleicht doch versuchen die aktuelle ~x86 Version zu nehmen:

```

echo =sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.20.20070313 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av iproute2

```

Und danach versuchen, den vpnc zu installieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann musst du wohl vpnc-0.3.4_pre20061029 nehmen, denn sonst wollen alle eine zu neue iproute2 haben.

Tobi

----------

## curator

Das Packtet hat ergenommen, ic hversuch mal ob ich ne Verbindung krieg

----------

## curator

vpnc installiert, kvpnc installiert, alles wunderbar. Nun arbeitet ich als USER mit KDE und habe da kvpnc gestartet und meine .pcf datei eingetragen. Bei Versuch, das zu starten springt er mich an mit: 

Start von vpnc fehlgeschlagen!

Wenn ich aber in der (User) console vpnc eingeben, startet er das entsprechende Konsolenprogramm.

Beim Start springt dieses mich an mit:

```

vpnc: binding to port 500: Permission denied

```

Kann ich die Rechte irgendwie erteilen?

----------

## bbgermany

Vielleicht geht es, wenn du vpnc das suid bit verpasst:

```

chmod u+s `which vpnc`

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## curator

Probier ich gleich mal, aber mit sudo gehts auf jeden Fall auch.

Betrachte das damit als gelöst

Danke an Alle!!

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann bitte noch ein [Solved] in den Titel.

Tobi

----------

